# Hello from Minnesota



## green2btree (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!
Check out whether your state has a beekeeper listing service, here in Iowa you get on a list and surrounding spraying by the state or county or farmers that are commercially licensed are supposed to spray outside of the bees peak flying hours. Try to keep your lines of communication with the surrounding farms friendly (I know it's hard when what you really want to do is smack them upside the head at times) so that you can try to set up a system where they will call you before they spray so you can keep your bees in for 24 hours. Not that that solves everything, but it helps.

JC


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

I wish I had started in the fall/winter as you are. Now you have all winter to learn and prepare. Go to your library and check out and read their books on beekeeping. If they have a large selection, the folks here can help you narrow it down. See if you can find past issues of beekeeping magazines to read.

Check out www.bushfarms.com and click on beekeeping. Read that entire website. It's a wealth of great info. Also, of course, drill through the beesource.com website including the forums.

Read, read, read, study, study, study. Then, if you still have questions, come here. Be a sponge.

Of course, find a local association, also. If possible, find more than one.

That's my suggestion. Good luck and happy beeking.

-james


----------



## beezus (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Currently I'm a f/t student of UMN-Morris so I'm very familiar with READ READ READ! I've been perusing the forums here already as well as doing online research. I have finals coming w/i the month so don't have as much time as I'd like to get involved here but Christmas break is just around the corner 

I do appreciate the input so far though my b/f isn't too keen on beekeeping due to the GM crops and spraying in the area but I'm still of the opinion it would be a worthwile and interesting endeavor. Not really looking at it as business, more as a hobby and enhancement for my organic gardening plus if we got some delicious honey out it, that would be great!

I will check into the resources y'all have posted and if anyone can recommend a beekeeper or two in the area who doesn't mind having their brain picked, please let me know.

Thanks again.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome,

I'm sure you'll find this forum to be a good place to learn more about bees & beekeeping. Be sure to check out the "How to Start Beekeeping" subforum - it contains some useful tips covering the basics (you may have to set the Display Options to show threads from the beginning).

Have you checked out resources at UM? 
http://www.extension.umn.edu/honeybees/

Once you finish with Michael Bush's site, you might consider spending some time here:
http://basicbeekeeping.blogspot.com/
where David Burns has about 80 online beekeeping lessons.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, I survived aerial spraying this year. I did lose two hives. The other four are strong and still growing in the long Florida season (if we had seasons). The hives were weakened enough that small hive beetles and wax moths moved in.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/SHB_infestation.JPG
http://americasbeekeeper.com/SHB_larva.JPG
USF Botanical Gardens is a perfect environment with a diversity of plantings blooming all year long. It provides opportunity for me to share bees and beekeeping with the public and faculty.
There is a wealth of bloom in the perimeter of the fields if you can convince the farmers not to kill everyting.


----------



## HiveFive (Mar 24, 2010)

Welcome beezus. There are many good bee clubs in MN but they may require some driving, here are a few http://www.mnbeekeepers.com/links.html. You may also have some luck in the 'eastern' dakotas. Best of luck if/when you get your bees.


----------



## beezus (Nov 14, 2010)

I did not even _*think*_ to check out the UMN site! (DOH!) Thanks for the link indypartridge!

And thanks everyone else for your links and greetings...they are much appreciated


----------



## WCMN (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome

There are a number of Beekeepers in our area. Most I'am sure will be willing to help you get started.
Here is a blog with a lot of reading and good information on keeping bees in MN.
http://www.naturesnectar.blogspot.com/


........ Randy


----------

